# Il M5S e il "falso" reddito di cittadinanza. Come funziona.



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

*Il M5S e il "falso" reddito di cittadinanza. Come funziona.*

L'accusa fatta durante le scorse elezioni politiche è che in molti abbiano deciso di votare il Movimento Cinque Stelle per il redito di cittadinanza. Ovvero, come dice il termine stesso, un reddito per tutti gli italiani, a prescindere dal reddito e dalle classi sociali di appartenenza.

Ma se tali accuse corrispondono al vero, in molti rimarranno delusi. Quello proposto dal M5S, in realtà, non è un vero reddito di cittadinanza ma un "Reddito minimo garantito" rivolto solamente alle famiglie e classi sociali più povere che non hanno reddito o che lo hanno molto basso.

Il reddito minimo garantito dal M5S è di 780 euro per coloro che non hanno reddito. Chi, invece, guadagna cifre inferiori ai medesimi 780 euro, avrà un'integrazione. Ad esempio, se qualcuno guadagna 500 al mese, ne riceverà 280 in modo da arrivare al reddito minimo garantito.

Ma non finisce qui. Coloro che percepiranno il reddito minimo garantito dovranno, al contempo, andare alla ricerca di un lavoro, frequentare corsi professionali, e non rifiutare più di tre offerte di lavoro.


----------



## admin (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'accusa fatta durante le scorse elezioni politiche è che in molti abbiano deciso di votare il Movimento Cinque Stelle per il redito di cittadinanza. Ovvero, come dice il termine stesso, un reddito per tutti gli italiani, a prescindere dal reddito e dalle classi sociali di appartenenza.
> 
> Ma se tali accuse corrispondono al vero, in molti rimarranno delusi. Quello proposto dal M5S, in realtà, non è un vero reddito di cittadinanza ma un "Reddito minimo garantito" rivolto solamente alle famiglie e classi sociali più povere che non hanno reddito o che lo hanno molto basso.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Marzo 2018)

non capisco, si è sempre detto questo, che novità ci sarebbero?


----------



## Victorss (7 Marzo 2018)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> non capisco, si è sempre detto questo, che novità ci sarebbero?


Penso che sia stato ribadito con un post dedicato perché è pieno di parla parla che sostengono che il 5 stelle sia stato votato perché regala i soldi a chi non lavora.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'accusa fatta durante le scorse elezioni politiche è che in molti abbiano deciso di votare il Movimento Cinque Stelle per il redito di cittadinanza. Ovvero, come dice il termine stesso, un reddito per tutti gli italiani, a prescindere dal reddito e dalle classi sociali di appartenenza.
> 
> Ma se tali accuse corrispondono al vero, in molti rimarranno delusi. Quello proposto dal M5S, in realtà, non è un vero reddito di cittadinanza ma un "Reddito minimo garantito" rivolto solamente alle famiglie e classi sociali più povere che non hanno reddito o che lo hanno molto basso.
> 
> ...



credo che sia abbastanza ovvio che non ti pagano per startene seduto a farti le pippe. E' cmq una proposta meno scellerata dei 1000 euro di pensione mensili di B


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'accusa fatta durante le scorse elezioni politiche è che in molti abbiano deciso di votare il Movimento Cinque Stelle per il redito di cittadinanza. Ovvero, come dice il termine stesso, un reddito per tutti gli italiani, a prescindere dal reddito e dalle classi sociali di appartenenza.
> 
> Ma se tali accuse corrispondono al vero, in molti rimarranno delusi. Quello proposto dal M5S, in realtà, non è un vero reddito di cittadinanza ma un "Reddito minimo garantito" rivolto solamente alle famiglie e classi sociali più povere che non hanno reddito o che lo hanno molto basso.
> 
> ...



È già un follia così, figurarsi se lo davano a tutti

Ma tanto non ci sarà mai, grazie a dio


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'accusa fatta durante le scorse elezioni politiche è che in molti abbiano deciso di votare il Movimento Cinque Stelle per il redito di cittadinanza. Ovvero, come dice il termine stesso, un reddito per tutti gli italiani, a prescindere dal reddito e dalle classi sociali di appartenenza.
> 
> Ma se tali accuse corrispondono al vero, in molti rimarranno delusi. Quello proposto dal M5S, in realtà, non è un vero reddito di cittadinanza ma un "Reddito minimo garantito" rivolto solamente alle famiglie e classi sociali più povere che non hanno reddito o che lo hanno molto basso.
> 
> ...



Vabbè ma mi pare ovvio...penso che solo i minus habens potessero pensare che regalassero 800 euro al mese a tutti per non fare un tubo. E lo dico da non sostenitore dei 5 stelle. Ammesso che si riesca a formare un governo, cosa che spero per il bene del paese.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'accusa fatta durante le scorse elezioni politiche è che in molti abbiano deciso di votare il Movimento Cinque Stelle per il redito di cittadinanza. Ovvero, come dice il termine stesso, un reddito per tutti gli italiani, a prescindere dal reddito e dalle classi sociali di appartenenza.
> 
> Ma se tali accuse corrispondono al vero, in molti rimarranno delusi. Quello proposto dal M5S, in realtà, non è un vero reddito di cittadinanza ma un "Reddito minimo garantito" rivolto solamente alle famiglie e classi sociali più povere che non hanno reddito o che lo hanno molto basso.
> 
> ...



È esattamente così ( sfumature più , sfumature meno che evito di spiegarvi ) . 

Non penso sia una novità ma è giusto spiegarlo nuovamente ai soliti ritardati .


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> È già un follia così, figurarsi se lo davano a tutti
> 
> Ma tanto non ci sarà mai, grazie a dio



Così invece è corretto e ci allineerebbe a tutto il resto d’Europa. Se fosse una proposta così scellerata perché c’e Ovunque ? Fatta nel mediesimo formato ?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (7 Marzo 2018)

"andare alla ricerca di un lavoro, frequentare corsi professionali, e non rifiutare più di tre offerte di lavoro."

Questo punto non sarà così facile da controllare e far rispettare.


----------



## DrHouse (7 Marzo 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma mi pare ovvio...penso che *solo i minus habens potessero pensare che regalassero 800 euro al mese a tutti per non fare un tubo*. E lo dico da non sostenitore dei 5 stelle. Ammesso che si riesca a formare un governo, cosa che spero per il bene del paese.



che hanno una loro delegazione anche sul forum... 

onestamente, non è una misura che a mio parere possa essere inserita così, già subito.
sia per le coperture economiche da trovare, sia per la situazione attuale italiana...

in altri Stati è presente qualcosa del genere, ma la situazione economica del lavoratore è differente rispetto a molti casi italiani. In molti casi anche lavorando, in Italia, guadagni meno della "soglia di povertà" che hanno stimato in 780 euro mensili.
se non si risolve prima questo caso, è difficile inserire un reddito di cittadinanza del genere, perchè insostenibile.
deve attrarre e coinvolgere solo i pochi che non hanno possibilità di lavorare, non tutti quelli che sono sottopagati o altro...
e bisogna combattere il lavoro in nero.
di più: è specificato che tipo di offerte devono essere presentate a chi prende il reddito? se mi offrono un lavoro da 500 euro al mese, perchè dovrei accettarlo se a casa guadagnerei di più?
queste sono obiezioni che devono essere studiate e messe a punto...


----------



## juventino (7 Marzo 2018)

Si tratta semplicemente del sussidio di disoccupazione in stile paesi scandinavi. Francamente non capisco né chi è critico a prescindere né chi è entusiasta: è una cosa che esiste da decenni altrove.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> che hanno una loro delegazione anche sul forum...
> 
> onestamente, non è una misura che a mio parere possa essere inserita così, già subito.
> sia per le coperture economiche da trovare, sia per la situazione attuale italiana...
> ...



Ma in molti casi sono "minus habens interessati", nel senso che vogliono far credere una teoria per favorire altre parti politiche  Dato che non sostengo i 5 stelle, lo dico con obiettività.

Ah sì, è altrettanto pacifico che bisognerà sudare per trovare le coperture e anche studiare tutti gli incastri giusti per fare una legge come si deve, senza falle. E in ogni caso nessun beneficiario dovrà restare con le mani in mano. Comunque nella sostanza ha ragione Lollo quando dice che ci allineeremmo al resto dell'Europa se facessimo una riforma giusta in tal senso. Il problema è che nel caso dell'Italia, per i motivi da te esposti, ci vogliono davvero dei cervelloni per studiare bene la legge, spero vivamente che i 5 stelle siano attrezzati per questo. Ricordando sempre che fino a quando non avremo un governo e una maggioranza certi (cosa al momento molto difficile), stiamo parlando di aria fritta.


----------



## PM3 (7 Marzo 2018)

A me fa ridere che si parli sempre di coperture.
Quando hanno approvato il fondo salva stati che costa 25 miliardi l'anno, e che è andato per la maggior parte alle banche, nessuno parlava di coperture?

Il reddito di cittadinanza è un mezzo che incentiva il lavoro nero e la deflazione dei salari. Un operaio che disoccupato prende 780 €, per me, farebbe di tutto per andare a lavorare in nero anche per pochi spicci (300-400 €) arrotondando (in quanto prende già i 780€). Non essendoci posti di lavoro non vedo come possa ricevere offerte (visto che, anche se la manovra avesse effetti economici positivi, le aziende tenderebbero ad assumere in nero un operaio da 300-400 € che poi integra con il reddito di cittadinanza).


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> A me fa ridere che si parli sempre di coperture.
> Quando hanno approvato il fondo salva stati che costa 25 miliardi l'anno, e che è andato per la maggior parte alle banche, nessuno parlava di coperture?
> 
> Il reddito di cittadinanza è un mezzo che incentiva il lavoro nero e la deflazione dei salari. Un operaio che disoccupato prende 780 €, per me, farebbe di tutto per andare a lavorare in nero anche per pochi spicci (300-400 €) arrotondando (in quanto prende già i 780€). Non essendoci posti di lavoro non vedo come possa ricevere offerte (visto che, anche se la manovra avesse effetti economici positivi, le aziende tenderebbero ad assumere in nero un operaio da 300-400 € che poi integra con il reddito di cittadinanza).



In uno stato democratico reddito di cittadinanza e sicurezza vanno sempre a braccetto.
Creare questi posti di lavoro sarà la vera impresa ma un essere umano ha una sua dignità che lo stato non può calpestare ma anzi deve difendere.


----------



## DrHouse (7 Marzo 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> A me fa ridere che si parli sempre di coperture.
> Quando hanno approvato il fondo salva stati che costa 25 miliardi l'anno, e che è andato per la maggior parte alle banche, nessuno parlava di coperture?
> 
> Il reddito di cittadinanza è un mezzo che incentiva il lavoro nero e la deflazione dei salari. Un operaio che disoccupato prende 780 €, per me, farebbe di tutto per andare a lavorare in nero anche per pochi spicci (300-400 €) arrotondando (in quanto prende già i 780€). Non essendoci posti di lavoro non vedo come possa ricevere offerte (visto che, anche se la manovra avesse effetti economici positivi, le aziende tenderebbero ad assumere in nero un operaio da 300-400 € che poi integra con il reddito di cittadinanza).



sulla prima parte concordo in sostanza, va detto anche che un decreto una tantum su qualche urgenza può trovare le risorse con tagli e altro, mentre un reddito di cittadinanza non è qualcosa per cui trovare soldi alla bisogna, devi garantire possa essere sostenuto per sempre.

sul lavoro in nero, ne ho già parlato nel mio intervento: è la prima o seconda cosa da combattere se vuoi inserire determinate riforme.
già con la cassa integrazione il lavoro nero va a nozze... figurarsi con il reddito di cittadinanza...
ovvio che le cifre sono superiori a 3-400 euro mensili...
ma, al di là di cifre, è una delle cose da combattere per poter fare certe riforme...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sulla prima parte concordo in sostanza, va detto anche che un decreto una tantum su qualche urgenza può trovare le risorse con tagli e altro, mentre un reddito di cittadinanza non è qualcosa per cui trovare soldi alla bisogna, devi garantire possa essere sostenuto per sempre.
> 
> sul lavoro in nero, ne ho già parlato nel mio intervento: è la prima o seconda cosa da combattere se vuoi inserire determinate riforme.
> già con la cassa integrazione il lavoro nero va a nozze... figurarsi con il reddito di cittadinanza...
> ...



Non può esistere reddito di cittadinanza senza programma di inserimento nel lavoro : come minimo chi potrà usufruirne sarà coinvolto per lavori socialmente utili.
Ci mancherebbe che lo stato paghi qualcuno senza ricever alcunchè in cambio.


----------



## DrHouse (7 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non può esistere reddito di cittadinanza senza programma di inserimento nel lavoro : come minimo chi potrà usufruirne sarà coinvolto per lavori socialmente utili.
> Ci mancherebbe che lo stato paghi qualcuno senza ricever alcunchè in cambio.



questo l'hanno detto, ed è palese che debba essere così.

io ribadisco però che prima bisogna, a monte, sistemare altro.
se le offerte di lavoro presentate non superano il guadagno del reddito di cittadinanza, perchè accettare?
sennò altrimenti più che reddito di cittadinanza è un sussidio di disoccupazione allargato a tutti...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> questo l'hanno detto, ed è palese che debba essere così.
> 
> io ribadisco però che prima bisogna, a monte, sistemare altro.
> se le offerte di lavoro presentate non superano il guadagno del reddito di cittadinanza, perchè accettare?
> sennò altrimenti più che reddito di cittadinanza è un sussidio di disoccupazione allargato a tutti...



Il fatto stesso che sia stato calcolato questo reddito di cittadinanza credo implichi che sia stato calcolato il costo della vita come è stato calcolato il minimo salariale per poter vivere dignitosamente e questo vale per chi non lavora ma pure per chi ha già con un contratto.
In quanto ai rifiuti circa per un eventuale inserimento nel mondo lavorativo al terzo 'no' si perderebbe il diritto al reddito e si tornerebbe allo stato di nullafacente e nullatenente : braccia per la malavita e depressi/potenziali dipendenti da immettere nel circuito dei vizi.
L'italia non può crescere che risolvendo il problema della disoccupazione.
Difficile riuscirci, anzi difficilissimo ma la strada deve esser questa.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Marzo 2018)

Mi sembra la roba meno peggio dei 5stelle... Anzi. Il problema sarà l'attuazione, di sicuro qualcuno riuscirà ad aggirare il tutto e si beccherà 800 euro al mese senza far nulla per 20 anni


----------



## Schism75 (7 Marzo 2018)

La proposta, già in piedi da diversi anni, è relativa al fatto che sia un reddito per coloro che perdono lavoro, o lo stanno cercando, e in aggiunta la formazione lavorativa ed infine 3 opportunità di lavoro, in linea con il percorso di formazione, durante questo periodo, che non possono essere non accettate da parte della persona, pena la perdita del suddetto reddito.


----------



## DrHouse (7 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il fatto stesso che sia stato calcolato questo reddito di cittadinanza credo implichi che sia stato calcolato il costo della vita come è stato calcolato il minimo salariale per poter vivere dignitosamente e questo vale per chi non lavora ma pure per chi ha già con un contratto.
> In quanto ai rifiuti circa per un eventuale inserimento nel mondo lavorativo al terzo 'no' si perderebbe il diritto al reddito e si tornerebbe allo stato di nullafacente e nullatenente : braccia per la malavita e depressi/potenziali dipendente da immettere nel circuito dei vizi.
> L'italia non può crescere che risolvendo il problema della disoccupazione.
> Difficile riuscirci, anzi difficilissimo ma la strada deve esser questa.



si, ci siamo, ma io pongo diversi quesiti.
quello che dici mi è chiaro.
non mi sono chiari:

- le 3 proposte rifiutate, che consistenza economica hanno? sono 3 proposte a prescindere, o devono essere vantaggiose per la persona che percepisce il reddito di cittadinanza? no, perchè se io devo accettare 400 euro mensili quando il reddito mi permette di guadagnarne 780 (a costo zero, dato che non lavorando non ho spese) non è più un reddito, ma è disoccupazione, che invece di durare tot mesi, dura tot offerte rifiutate.
- se percepisco un parziale di reddito (metti 280 euro perchè ne guadagno 500) mi vengono sottoposte offerte di lavoro? e metti che le proposte sono inferiori alla attuale, la contano come proposta rifiutata?
- a chi ha un reddito inferiore alla soglia, questi soldi li danno per sempre?
- se guadagno 0 perchè lavoro, e accetto una loro proposta inferiore a 780 euro, il resto del reddito lo danno?

una cosa è fare campagna elettorale, un'altra è definire bene la questione.

per questo dico: in Italia la situazione lavorativa è ancora troppo incasinata per avere un reddito di cittadinanza, bisogna prima risolvere il problema del compenso minimo lavorativo. altrimenti conviene ai più fare i disoccupati.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> si, ci siamo, ma io pongo diversi quesiti.
> quello che dici mi è chiaro.
> non mi sono chiari:
> 
> ...



Stavo riflettendo con te per cercare di capirci qualcosa perchè se è vero che questa è una condizione che in altri paesi esiste già da tempo è altrettanto vero che parliamo di paesi dove l'economia galoppa e dove i disoccupati sono una minima parte, lo stato cosi li abbraccia, li aiuta , li fa inserire perchè se anche i disoccupati trovano una sistemazione la comunità vive meglio,le tasse diminuiscono, i servizi migliorano , la sanità migliora ecc ecc.
Se hai fatto caso ti ho fatto notare una grossa incongruenza parecchio grossolana : ok il reddito è stato calcolato ma quanti oggi lavorano e percepiscono in busta paga meno di questo presunto reddito?
Il reddito di cittadinanza è una meravigliosa idea ma io credo sia fattibile da uno stato ricco e dove l'economia funziona.
Vediamo questi posti di lavoro come e da dove verranno tirati fuori perchè l'inghippo sta tutto qua.


----------



## DrHouse (7 Marzo 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stavo riflettendo con te per cercare di capirci qualcosa perchè se è vero che questa è una condizione che in altri paesi esiste già da tempo è altrettanto vero che parliamo di paesi dove l'economia galoppa e dove i disoccupati sono una minima parte, lo stato cosi li abbraccia, li aiuta , li fa inserire perchè se anche i disoccupati trovano una sistemazione la comunità vive meglio,le tasse diminuiscono, i servizi migliorano , la sanità migliora ecc ecc.
> Se hai fatto caso ti ho fatto notare una grossa incongruenza parecchio grossolana : ok il reddito è stato calcolato ma quanti oggi lavorano e percepiscono in busta paga meno di questo presunto reddito?
> Il reddito di cittadinanza è una meravigliosa idea ma io credo sia fattibile da uno stato ricco e dove l'economia funziona.
> Vediamo questi posti di lavoro come e da dove verranno tirati fuori perchè l'inghippo sta tutto qua.



sono d'accordo con te.
per questo ripeto che prima del reddito di cittadinanza ci vogliono manovre che permettono alla cittadinanza attiva, lavoratrice e imprenditrice di uscire da soglia di povertà, avere una qualità della vita simile agli stati esteri da cui prendere esempio, ecc...
dopo di ciò, allora ben venga il reddito di cittadinanza, che riguarderebbe una minima parte della popolazione, che ha giustamente diritto ad ammortizzatori sociali nei momenti di difficoltà


----------



## Smarx10 (7 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'accusa fatta durante le scorse elezioni politiche è che in molti abbiano deciso di votare il Movimento Cinque Stelle per il redito di cittadinanza. Ovvero, come dice il termine stesso, un reddito per tutti gli italiani, a prescindere dal reddito e dalle classi sociali di appartenenza.
> 
> Ma se tali accuse corrispondono al vero, in molti rimarranno delusi. Quello proposto dal M5S, in realtà, non è un vero reddito di cittadinanza ma un "Reddito minimo garantito" rivolto solamente alle famiglie e classi sociali più povere che non hanno reddito o che lo hanno molto basso.
> 
> ...



Non sono un fan dei 5 stelle ma è sempre stato presentato in questi termini, almeno per quanto io ricordi. Si parla di una spesa di almeno 20 miliardi all'anno come costo. Se davvero ci sono questi 20 miliardi personalmente preferirei però vederli spesi per la creazione di posti di lavoro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Si tratta semplicemente del sussidio di disoccupazione in stile paesi scandinavi. Francamente non capisco né chi è critico a prescindere né chi è entusiasta: è una cosa che esiste da decenni altrove.



Esatto


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo con te.
> per questo ripeto che prima del reddito di cittadinanza ci vogliono manovre che permettono alla cittadinanza attiva, lavoratrice e imprenditrice di uscire da soglia di povertà, avere una qualità della vita simile agli stati esteri da cui prendere esempio, ecc...
> dopo di ciò, allora ben venga il reddito di cittadinanza, che riguarderebbe una minima parte della popolazione, che ha giustamente diritto ad ammortizzatori sociali nei momenti di difficoltà



Ma infatti, corretto il vostro intervento. Il reddito di cittadinanza è una manovra necessaria in un paese civile ma non è una cosa che parte domani mattina. 

Fa parte di quel pacchetto di 10 leggi minime che questo paese richiede ma occorrerà tempo. Come per Roma serviranno anni per sistemare i casini che hanno fatto gli altri.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2018)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> si, ci siamo, ma io pongo diversi quesiti.
> quello che dici mi è chiaro.
> non mi sono chiari:
> 
> ...



Io sono per il sussidio ( non è il reddito di cittadinanza inizialmente propagandato dal M5S... me lo ricordo Grillo che gridava 1000 euro per tutti) ma appunto bisogna vedere queste proposte lavorative cosa saranno:
se in Puglia mi propongono 3 volte di seguito di raccogliere pomodori per 10 euro al giorno e rifiuto?
Come si fa a produrre tante proposte di lavoro con stipendio e condizioni accettabili al sud? (se non si riescono a produrre rimane il sussidio?)

Poi c'è un'altro difetto: 780 euro sono una cosa al Sud e un' altra al Nord. Per esempio il riscaldamento sono circa 1000 euro all'anno al Nord (un mese di stipendio) mentre in alcune località al sud manco hanno i termosifoni.
Il welfare tedesco è molto meglio: ti calcolano tutte le spese a seconda di dove abiti: quanto spendi di riscaldamento e affitto e ti calcolano anche quanto ti costano i mezzi pubblici. In Italia similmente i meridionali dovrebbero percepire di meno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io sono per il sussidio ( non è il reddito di cittadinanza inizialmente propagandato dal M5S... me lo ricordo Grillo che gridava 1000 euro per tutti) ma appunto bisogna vedere queste proposte lavorative cosa saranno:
> se in Puglia mi propongono 3 volte di seguito di raccogliere pomodori per 10 euro al giorno e rifiuto?
> Come si fa a produrre tante proposte di lavoro con stipendio e condizioni accettabili al sud? (se non si riescono a produrre rimane il sussidio?)
> 
> ...



Vero , infatti va migliorato ma iniziamo a introdurlo poi si migliorerà nel tempo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , infatti va migliorato ma iniziamo a introdurlo poi si migliorerà nel tempo



Io introdurrei il sussidio per musicisti (previo esame abilitativo), così smettiamo di rompere i maroni ai bar e ci possiamo anche permettere di suonare gratis.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Io introdurrei il sussidio per musicisti (previo esame abilitativo), così smettiamo di rompere i maroni ai bar e ci possiamo anche permettere di suonare gratis.



A beh per me va bene


----------



## vota DC (7 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Poi c'è un'altro difetto: 780 euro sono una cosa al Sud e un' altra al Nord. Per esempio il riscaldamento sono circa 1000 euro all'anno al Nord (un mese di stipendio) mentre in alcune località al sud manco hanno i termosifoni.
> Il welfare tedesco è molto meglio: ti calcolano tutte le spese a seconda di dove abiti: quanto spendi di riscaldamento e affitto e ti calcolano anche quanto ti costano i mezzi pubblici. In Italia similmente i meridionali dovrebbero percepire di meno.



Verissimo. Però per i lavoratori statali non si mai nemmeno posto il problema dello stesso stipendio in ambito di costo della vita diverso, infatti i meridionali statali fortunati rimangono al sud quelli sfortunati vanno al nord.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Marzo 2018)

ma i soldi da dove li tolgono?

spero che tutto questo non faccia aumentare il nero, così uno prende sia il sussidio, sia il lavoretto.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Marzo 2018)

.


----------



## Mille e una notte (7 Marzo 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Penso che sia stato ribadito con un post dedicato perché è pieno di parla parla che sostengono che il 5 stelle sia stato votato perché regala i soldi a chi non lavora.


Sono d accordo. Sono d accordo perché io ci vivo al sud e, ad alcuni sembrerà incredibile, ma praticamente nessuno on questi mesi ha parlato del reddito di cittadinanza. Tutti erano spaventati da un n-esimo governo del nano. Alcune malelingue, temo principalmente del nord, invece parlano per "immaginazione", ovvero immaginano che al sud non ci sia voglia di lavorare e si aspetta solo la pacchia di cittadinanza e non fare nulla. Peccato, avrei preferito fosse così, invece la realtà è ci sono ragazzi che si sono suicidati per mancanza di lavoro, e chi "resta vivo" non se la passa meglio


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Marzo 2018)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> ma i soldi da dove li tolgono?
> 
> spero che tutto questo non faccia aumentare il nero, così uno prende sia il sussidio, sia il lavoretto.



Sarebbero da togliere ai miliardi destinati ai clandestini, e ai miliardi che vanno per ripianare il debito. Ma Di Maio quelle due voci credo che non voglia toccarle, anzi forse aumentarle.


----------



## evangel33 (7 Marzo 2018)

Se gli 80 euro di Renzi erano una mancia elettorale, i 780 di Di Maio sono un bello stipendio in cambio di un voto.
Anche la sola idea del Reddito di Cittadinanza in questo momento è completamente sbagliata. Il LAVORO è la risposta, non l'assistenzialismo. 
L'idea che lo Stato aiuti chi non ce la fa è giusta, ma va contestualizzata. L'Italia non è il Centro-Nord Europa dove questo reddito già c'è. L'Italia è evasione fiscale, il lavoro in nero, la disoccupazione. Non se ne esce così.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Marzo 2018)

Il reddito di cittadinanza é una fi.ata pazzesca.

Innanzitutto posso stare a casa a farmi i cavoli miei pagato poco meno di quanto ricevo adesso lavorando.
Se proprio mi chiamano a lavorare posso farmi i cavoli miei alla stragrande, sfan.ulare tuuti, capo compreso, tanto se mi lasciano a casa minfanno un favore.
Se proprio proprio vogliono che lavori sul serio minimo 3.000 euro al mese devono darmi e non rompermi troppo i cog..oni.
Aumenta la cultura perché la gente puó stare a casa a leggere pagata.
Aumenta la natalitá, ci saranno nuovi proletari che faranno 10-15 figli che cosí in famiglia entrano dei bei 10.000 euro al mese senza fare una mazza.
Diminusce la criminalitá, perché anche i ladri non vorranno sbattersi, rischiando per andare a rubare quando rimanendo in panciolle hanno la loro bella 750 euro a fine mese.
Diminuisce la spesa pubblica perché con la criminalitá in diminuzione servono meno poliziotti.

E via e via.....

Una fig.ata pazzesca.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Marzo 2018)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> "andare alla ricerca di un lavoro, frequentare corsi professionali, e non rifiutare più di tre offerte di lavoro."
> 
> Questo punto non sarà così facile da controllare e far rispettare.



Soprattutto in certe zone d'Italia..
Poi mi chiedo, se uno guadagna 600 euro gli danno 180 euro di integrazione e deve farsi il mazzo per provare che cerca altri lavori e che fa corsi professionali?

Mah...staremo a vedere..

Certo dubito che qualcuno fosse così scemo da pensare che gli regalassero i soldi per nulla dai...


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Marzo 2018)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Se gli 80 euro di Renzi erano una mancia elettorale, i 780 di Di Maio sono un bello stipendio in cambio di un voto.
> Anche la sola idea del Reddito di Cittadinanza in questo momento è completamente sbagliata. Il LAVORO è la risposta, non l'assistenzialismo.
> L'idea che lo Stato aiuti chi non ce la fa è giusta, ma va contestualizzata. L'Italia non è il Centro-Nord Europa dove questo reddito già c'è. L'Italia è evasione fiscale, il lavoro in nero, la disoccupazione. Non se ne esce così.



Madonna , ma io non capisco se lo fate apposta . 

Hai letto io primo post ? NO , altrimenti non avresti scritto così.


----------



## MasterGorgo (8 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'accusa fatta durante le scorse elezioni politiche è che in molti abbiano deciso di votare il Movimento Cinque Stelle per il redito di cittadinanza. Ovvero, come dice il termine stesso, un reddito per tutti gli italiani, a prescindere dal reddito e dalle classi sociali di appartenenza.
> 
> Ma se tali accuse corrispondono al vero, in molti rimarranno delusi. Quello proposto dal M5S, in realtà, non è un vero reddito di cittadinanza ma un "Reddito minimo garantito" rivolto solamente alle famiglie e classi sociali più povere che non hanno reddito o che lo hanno molto basso.
> 
> ...



...in molti paesi non devi avere abitazioni, rendite finanziarie (implica il controllo del cc), vetture inestate,ecc.ecc.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Marzo 2018)

Questo limite dei 3 lavori va pensato molto bene, è una bella seccatura, vi spiego perchè.

In germania il tasso di disoccupazione è molto basso e hanno il medesimo sistema che vorrebbe introdurre giggino.
Il problema è che in germania contano come occupati anche gente con i cosiddetti "minijobs", ovvero tu prendi questo reddito di disoccupazione ma i 3 lavori proposti sono magari robetta da 6-8 ore di lavoro a settimana a 12 euro l'ora.
Che se guadagni 300-400 euro al mese sei fortunato, e conti comunque come occupato.
Così hanno fregato un sacco di gente (giovani soprattutto) che si trova ora a dover fare lavori in cui prende molto meno del cosiddetto reddito di disoccupazione, ma non può rifiutarli perchè altrimenti gli sarebbe tolto tutto, e chiaramente i datori di lavoro ringraziano perchè hanno molta più forza contrattuale (o accetti questo o perdi il reddito, quindi si fa come dico io)

Bisogna fare molta attenzione.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Marzo 2018)

L' Italia è il regno delle polemiche.

A volte mi caverei occhi e mi elettroshockerei il cervello.

Amici miei, non esiste e non esisterà mai una soluzione a tutti i problemi, la magia non esiste, non siamo in Harry Potter.

Ma inutile far polemica su tutto: il reddito di cittadinanza, nel caso venisse usato, ha pro e contro, come qualunque cosa. Ovvio non abbia solo pro.

E come ogni cosa, il problema non è il se, ma come verrebbe usato nel caso.

Avrà dei difetti? ovvio.. la perfezione non esiste, ma credo che i politici abbiano solo quello da fare tutto il giorno, quindi se ben regolamentato potrà essere usato nel modo corretto.

E non sono affatto un fanatico del m5s o altro, tanto domani so che dovrò comunque andare a lavorare più o meno per gli stessi soldi, anche ci fosse il padre eterno come presidente del consiglio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Marzo 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Il reddito di cittadinanza é una fi.ata pazzesca.
> 
> Innanzitutto posso stare a casa a farmi i cavoli miei pagato poco meno di quanto ricevo adesso lavorando.
> Se proprio mi chiamano a lavorare posso farmi i cavoli miei alla stragrande, sfan.ulare tuuti, capo compreso, tanto se mi lasciano a casa minfanno un favore.
> ...



Questi sarebbero gli aspetti positivi di un reddito-di-cittadinanza-non-vincolante. Ma rimarrebbe il problema dell'equiparazione fancazzisti e pensionati: non puoi dare gli stessi soldi a chi si è fatto il mazzo per tutta la vita. E dell'equiparazione ancora peggiore tra immigrati (neo-cittadini) e italiani.

Purtroppo la proposta M5S è diversa e simile a quella tedesca se non peggio:
- ISEE minimo ( basta che un disoccupato è proprietario di una casa e non ne ha diritto = incentivo a vendere immobili e vivere in affitto)
- si dovranno *lavorare 8 ore gratis alla settimana* per il proprio comune
- *obbligo di accettare* una di 3 proposte lavorative. Sempre che esistano, per es per 2 milioni di disoccupati, 2 milioni di proposte minime, oppure 6 milioni di proposte di cui 4 scartabili. Ma da dove uscirebbero questi posti di lavoro: dai lavori in nero più degradanti, dal caporalato agricolo: lavori che saranno resi forzosamente legali. Compresa la paga da fame legalizzata.
- obbligo di reperibilità: *il disoccupato non sarà più libero di muoversi*. Per esempio non potrai più andare a trovare per 10 giorni dei parenti o amici lontani. Non potrai andare in villeggiatura, anche se gentilmente offerta da un amico. Non potrai investire del tuo tempo e denaro per trasferirti in un'altra città per cercarti un lavoro - come fanno tanti del sud che vengono a cercare lavoro al nord.
- in caso di mancanze del disoccupato ( non reperibile, non accetta il lavoro) questo viene privato via via del sussidio (questo non è in programma ma sarà messo nel DDL, ci puoi scommettere); perdendo anche via via dei diritti, quali il diritto alla sanità in primis, e in secundis via via tutti gli altri diritti: siamo "risorse umane" per l'UE liberista, se tu non sei una risorsa ma un peso, vieni eliminato.

Ecco un video che spiega la schiavitù del sistema tedesco Hartz IV. La gente cerca in tutti i modi di non finire nelle grinfie dei centri per l'impiego (che Di Maio intende riformare, ovviamente per renderli idonei alla gestione di milioni di risorse umane da sfruttare - non da aiutare), per non diventare uno schiavo.

Cercate il video su FB, dalla pagina di Giovanni Agapito


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Marzo 2018)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questi sarebbero gli aspetti positivi di un reddito-di-cittadinanza-non-vincolante. Ma rimarrebbe il problema dell'equiparazione fancazzisti e pensionati: non puoi dare gli stessi soldi a chi si è fatto il mazzo per tutta la vita. E dell'equiparazione ancora peggiore tra immigrati (neo-cittadini) e italiani.
> 
> Purtroppo la proposta M5S è diversa e simile a quella tedesca se non peggio:
> - ISEE minimo ( basta che un disoccupato è proprietario di una casa e non ne ha diritto = incentivo a vendere immobili e vivere in affitto)
> ...



Anche io credo che alla fine verrà implementata una roba simile e creerà ancora più conflitti sociali e invidie varie. La maggior parte delle persone avrà una delusione enorme da quel punto di vista. L'80% delle persone che si cuccheranno sta roba saranno immigrati vari poi è già scritto proprio.

Il 90% di chi pensa di averne diritto in realtà non ce l'ha proprio.

Il calcolo si base sempre su reddito famigliare, indi una persona disoccupata che vive in famiglia non avrà nulla. Un giovane che non ha lavoro e vive coi genitori non avrà nessun aiuto. Un uomo o donna che perde il lavoro a 60 anni ma ha una casa finita di pagare da poco magari e dei risparmi non verrà aiutato ecc... Come hai fatto ben presente, faranno in modo che dovrai spogliarti di tutti i tuoi beni per accedere all'elemosina ed essere completamente dipendente dallo Stato.

L'idea iniziale di reddito di cittadinanza agli albori del m5s era un'altra cosa e prevedeva un cambiamento radicale del modo di vivere e della nostra società, roba infattibile ad ora e nel futuro prossimo, a meno di crisi della madonna che faccia deflagrare conflitti sociali esagerati (roba molto improbabile).Era un'idea che si prestava ovviamente ad attacchi classici per populismo e affini, ma il fulcro in se era giusto per me, quindi hanno partorito questa proposta più pragmatica per essere meno attaccabili su questo fronte. 


Questo meccanismo che si andrà a creare però non è colpa del m5s, ma è frutto della mentalità che si inculcata nella massa che non è in grado di andare oltre una visione diversa della vita. Ci sarebbe bisogno di un cambiamento radicale di pensiero da parte di tutti, cosa impossibile


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (15 Marzo 2018)

[MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION] , sì, bisognerà vedere quanto sarà opportuno ricadere nel sistema del "reddito di povertà" (non ha più senso chiamarlo di cittadinanza dato che coivolge una minima parte della cittadinanza). Chi sarà di poco oltre la soglia sarà tentato di impoverirsi, ma se hai visto il video sulla situazione in Germania, c'è gente che cerca di non ricaderci perchè credo che non se ne possa uscire poi, se non trovando un lavoro decente.
Alcuni aspetti deleteri del sistema che si prepone sono già in atto comunque: penso a tutti quelli che per evadere le pretese del fisco diventano nullatenenti intestando tutto ai genitori o alla moglie e partenti (per esempio l'auto a rischio di fermo amministrativo).
Anche la cassa integrazione prevede la reperibilità: il cassintegrato non può muoversi perchè può essere chiamato senza preavviso, e se non risponde ne perde lo status.

Poi prevedere che chi percepisce una pensione di 500 euro vede un adeguamento per raggiungere i 780 euro (sempre che sia nullatenente o quasi) di chi è sempre stato disoccupato è un'ingiustizia sociale. Dovrebbe percepire sia la pensione minima che i 780 euro, in fondo non è che diventi ricco. Ci vedo un appiattimento, una povertà generalizzata, non una volontà di arricchimento generale.
Come dici è ben diversa dalla proposta sbandierata anni fa da Grillo, poi anche sbandierata da Berlusconi. Che se non prevedevano i vincoli precedentemente detti, avrebbero affrancato il povero dall'obbligo di accettare qualsiasi lavoro per vivere:
avrebbero incrementato il potere contrattuale del lavoratore dipendente, non dovendo più chiedere di lavorare per sopravvivere;
di riflesso aumenterebbero i salari e le condizioni lavorative; e i dipendenti lavorerebbero con più entusiasmo e senso di appartenenza all'azienda, invece di sentirsi sfruttati, aumentando così anche la produttività, e annullando la lotta di classe, l'invidia verso il ricco e l'odio verso il datore di lavoro.


----------

